# Dubai Marina accommodation advice



## t53w90e (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum so please excuse my novice-ness if I'm asking questions that have already been answered. I've had a look around but can't find any similar posts from 2012..

I will be moving to Dubai in the next 2 weeks. First of all my company will be putting me up in a hotel, but then it's up to me to find my own accommodation.

After a fair bit of reading around the topic, I'm pretty set on the Marina area. I'm looking for a more vibrant area as I'm moving on my own and want to meet as many people as possible, so I think the Marina fits the bill.

My question, though, is which buildings can you recommend? My budget is circa AED100k per annum. I'm looking for a 2 bed place in a well kept building, close to the main attractions with a nice young, expat vibe. 

Really excited about getting out there now. 

Thanks in advance for any advice, 

T


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi
I moved into the Marina approx 12 week ago, but before i did i spent hours trawling through Dubizzle and Property Finder 100k Budget

I found myself always looking for, the view The Marina or Sheik Zayed Rd, Furnished , Unfirnished, and obviously the price for rent went up accordingly

I just kept looking and viewing until i found a compromise with my budget and my wish list, i also went 15k over my budget so on beans on toast now !!!

Glad i did it though because the Marina is a fab place to be !! its also getting more of a buzz now, when i came it was very hot and it was Ramadam so im seeing a different side to it now

I would try get in one of the Emaar Original 6 far better than the others i looked at ( just my opinion)


----------



## FR-One (May 19, 2012)

Hi,
Also moving alone at the end of Oct and looking into the Marina and JLT (as it is right behind it and 30% cheaper).
Which Emaar properties would you recommend in the Marina ? 
Ciao,
Manu


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

FR-One said:


> Hi,
> Also moving alone at the end of Oct and looking into the Marina and JLT (as it is right behind it and 30% cheaper).
> Which Emaar properties would you recommend in the Marina ?
> Ciao,
> Manu


Original 6 bldgs around marina walk are oldest but hard to get into as they are nicely kept up. Emaar is the Premiership when it comes to urban development in Dubai. We just moved into Bonaire in the Emaar Park Island development on the west side of the marina - nice views, good workmanship (for Dubai) and what appears to be professional management (unlike Nakheel or DubaI propertIes, from what I have heard/seen with the Palm and JBR). But you pay for it to some extent. I would not expect to find 2 beds for less than 110k now unless you are in a non-Emaar building or in one of the places they are throwing up on the south end of the marina, or for a small 2 br overlooking nothing.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I think you can find a 2BR in JBR for that budget. The finishing of the apartments is not great but I love it there because of the location an activity around. Also, if you walk out of the building there is a pedestrian area so you are not immediately in the middle of traffic.


----------



## FR-One (May 19, 2012)

Hi Roadworrier, 

Can you specify which are those 6 buildings please as I'm still a novice 

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

FR-One said:


> Hi Roadworrier,
> 
> Can you specify which are those 6 buildings please as I'm still a novice
> 
> ...


See link below....

http://www.emaar.com/index.aspx?page=emaaruae-dubaimarina-dubaimarinatowers


----------



## amynanous (Oct 3, 2012)

Good luck I heard Dubai is a nice place to live 
I hope one day i will go there


----------



## warsawer (Jan 2, 2013)

*Accomodation*

what are the other locations close to metro in Dubai, buildings name, not necessery in most expensive areas?


----------



## warsawer (Jan 2, 2013)

which building has an access to the port ? which is the closest and most luxurious ?


----------



## joeypctan (Nov 12, 2012)

I am in the Torch and I am really loving this property after being here for 1 month. Traffic isn't as crazy as JBR although there are a few excavations around (which is common everywhere). Building is always clean and the reception are helpful and cheerful. If you get an apartment overlooking the marina the view is amazing. There's also a minimart downstairs which is very convenient. Another tiny perks which sounds petty is the lifts are quick.

The other apartment that a lot of people is raving about it Mag218, havent been there myself but I have heard very good reviews on it. 

Nearer to the Marina Mall is another bulding called Silverene by Emaar, my colleague is there and he absolutely loves it there. Nice finishing and good location, i didn't like it that much while i was there as the lift lobby was a bit dark and I didnt get any phone signal when I am in the building.


----------

